# Has Anyone Lost Beta MRV? (Beta is finished)



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

The Beta MRV is suppose to be over today.

Does it still work for you?


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

Mine still worked when I left for work this morning 7 est.


----------



## kymikes (Jan 16, 2008)

Spanky_Partain said:


> The Beta MRV is suppose to be over today.
> 
> Does it still work for you?


Yes, but I have an 'upgrade' installation schedule for tomorrow. Don't know if this changed my 'status' in D* system. The CSR that I talked with to order didn't know the beta was supposed to end so no information there.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> The Beta MRV is suppose to be over today.
> 
> Does it still work for you?


I had a message [somewhere] that told me cutoff was 6 PM tonight. This may be 9 for the east coast.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I had a message [somewhere] that told me cutoff was 6 PM tonight. This may be 9 for the east coast.


It was still working for me at 9:30 a.m. Central, when I called to get it turned on in "unsupported mode" (my own network).

Eat Crow Time:

I said I wouldn't pay a dime for it. I paid 30 dimes (per month). Sighhhh...it's just too good a feature, and it's going to be a real money maker for D* as larger elements of the consumer base get wind of it (and become comfortable with the concept).

In essence, my resentment was overwhelmed by the usefullness of the feature.
I guess one could call that good marketing.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

I talked to a great guy in the "IT" department when I called yesterday, (the first CSR didn't know what I was talking about and transfered me) He said he had done the transfer for no truck roll (self install) many times but had trouble with mine. He "promised" he would get it done within 24 to 48 hours, So I'll see what happens if VOS is right about 9pm EST.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

webby_s said:


> if VOS is right about 9pm EST.


It's not "if I'm right", but merely what I was given and I've also requested this to be extended because of the install wait times. This doesn't mean they listened to me though.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

At 2:10 ET I lost MRV in the middle of watching something.. cut me right off.:lol:


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

Just lost MRV here around 2:15 ET even though @DirecTV on twitter promised today it was still on  Let's see if I can get it to stay on this time.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

hasan said:


> Eat Crow Time:
> 
> I said I wouldn't pay a dime for it. I paid 30 dimes (per month). Sighhhh...it's just too good a feature, and it's going to be a real money maker for D* as larger elements of the consumer base get wind of it (and become comfortable with the concept).
> 
> ...


The Beta period was the genius part. I wonder how many of us would have paid for it if it was $3 from day 1? Not nearly as many. Give it to us free for a while, get us hooked, then charge for it. Just like a good drug dealer. :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Heard from others, too .. Looks like Beta is done effective now.


----------



## 69hokie (Sep 23, 2006)

All my receivers are getting the "Directv Multi-Room Beta Has Ended" message when I call up list. Just checked them now at 2:15 Eastern time.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Also cut off a few minutes ago. 

I'm definitely going to activate, just haven't decided on "supported" or "unsupported" yet. Am leaning to supported.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## pappys (Jul 27, 2006)

Just lost my MRV, and was told I need to pay $99 for hardware and $49 for install. I said I wasn't paying a dime for it as I have been testing it for nearly 1 year.


----------



## webhype (Dec 28, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> At 2:10 ET I lost MRV in the middle of watching something.. cut me right off.:lol:


Yup, wife just called, it was cutoff in the middle of her soap at the same time you mentioned. I called the other day to go add "unsupported" and after going through three CSRs and about an hour found out my legacy package was the problem in adding it. In the middle of a "refer a friend" appeal that is in "customer resolution" and told the CSR until that gets resolved I am not changing packages or adding anything, including a net charge of $4 to add the MVR option with a new package. If the refer a friend doesn't go in my favor (after all the effort of refering my parents and being there for the install and hours with CSR's to get the order right) I will be dumping Directv over their refer a friend scam which reeled me into Directv when I initially signed up.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

I just got the MRV Beta Has Ended message... and the MRV menu is telling me I need to call and activate it.... which is SURPRISING since I called and activated it YESTERDAY!!! 

I'm going to try and refresh my services on DirecTV.com....

~Alan


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I tested MRV, I tested DECA... Liked them both, but I will NOT pay for MRV. I get charging for the installation, but the monthly fee is pure bill padding.

If I need to have MRV for equipment testing, I will turn it on during the test but off as soon as testing is complete.

The monthly charge for MRV is *&^%$#@!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> I just got the MRV Beta Has Ended message... and the MRV menu is telling me I need to call and activate it.... which is SURPRISING since I called and activated it YESTERDAY!!!
> 
> I'm going to try and refresh my services on DirecTV.com....
> 
> ~Alan


Even after my "Whole Home" install last week, MRV was not showing up on my statement and "beta" was still showing under "System Setup, Multiroom" on my boxes.

I figured as a result that what happened to you today would happen to me, so last night I manually activated MRV on directv.com, under "my account", "my services", "Whole-home DVR". A few minutes after I did that, "beta" disappeared from my HR set-up menus (and a charge showed up under "recent activity" in the billing section of "my account").


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> I just got the MRV Beta Has Ended message... and the MRV menu is telling me I need to call and activate it.... which is SURPRISING since I called and activated it YESTERDAY!!!
> 
> I'm going to try and refresh my services on DirecTV.com....
> 
> ~Alan


Let us know if that helps. I lost it too and was "authorized" previously.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

joed32 said:


> Let us know if that helps. I lost it too and was "authorized" previously.


So was I. I think anyone who successfully opted in to the beta was authorized. See what I did, above.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Steve said:


> Even after my "Whole Home" install last week, MRV was not showing up on my statement and "beta" was still showing under "System Setup, Multiroom" on my boxes.
> 
> I figured as a result that what happened to you today would happen to me, so last night I manually activated MRV on directv.com, under "my account", "my services", "Whole-home DVR". A few minutes after I did that, "beta" disappeared from my HR set-up menus (and a charge showed up under "recent activity" in the billing section of "my account").


I had the same experience and did the same thing and had the same result.


----------



## liverpool (Jan 29, 2007)

Yup mine went off at 13.15 I called and had it authorized for $3 a month using a wired ethernet.


----------



## mazter (Jul 4, 2006)

Gone ! And I'm not going to pay for it . Great feature but I gotta draw the line somewhere.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Alan Gordon said:


> I just got the MRV Beta Has Ended message... and the MRV menu is telling me I need to call and activate it.... which is SURPRISING since I called and activated it YESTERDAY!!!
> 
> I'm going to try and refresh my services on DirecTV.com....





joed32 said:


> Let us know if that helps. I lost it too and was "authorized" previously.


Nope! I had to call DirecTV again.... 

She said she found NOWHERE on my account where the CSR had activated it yesterday.

I explained to her that I already had DECAs, but since I installed them myself, she had to "tag" me as "Unsupported" since I installed them myself instead of a installer. 

She had trouble getting my receivers to "authorize" themselves, but I refreshed my receivers online while we spoke, and that worked. 

~Alan


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> [...] She said she found NOWHERE on my account where the CSR had activated it yesterday.


I'm pretty sure someone reported somewhere that if not done correctly by a CSR, the "unsupported" activations time-out. Can't for the life of me remember in which thread I saw that, tho.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Yup, I was cutoff a few hours ago as well. Had a nice little message popup that said the Beta was over and to contact DirecTV for more info.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> I explained to her that I already had DECAs, but since I installed them myself, she had to "tag" me as "Unsupported" since I installed them myself instead of a installer.


The CSR was correct in this statement .. All DIY installs (regardless of how connected) are considered 'unsupported' ..

Something to consider for folks that order from Solid Signal .. But I, too, fall into this category as all of my DECAs were self-installed.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Steve said:


> I'm pretty sure someone reported somewhere that if not done correctly by a CSR, the "unsupported" activations time-out. Can't for the life of me remember in which thread I saw that, tho.


The guy yesterday never mentioned anything about me being "unsupported"... I just told him I had DECA already installed, and he was good to go.... or so I thought. 

One other weird thing occurred recently. Almost two weeks ago, I deactivated an H21 on my account and the CSR informed me that a box to ship it back would arrive within 3-5 days ago, but the box never showed up, so I when I activated MRV yesterday, I asked the CSR about it and he said he couldn't find anywhere on my account where the box was sent out. 

~Alan


----------



## scglowic (Feb 26, 2007)

I am on the phone right now with a csr and he is trying to sell me a new coax networking kit to use because it's faster then ethernet. $149! Some customers like me who used the beta noticed a lag in the mrv so they are trying to sell another kit! BullS!!t!


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I sent a quick email yesterday asking to have MRV activated on my self installed network and emphasized that I need NO equipment or installation. Got a confirmation within a couple of hours and it still working. After all the reported trouble I was afraid to call and talk to a CSR


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

The "Whole Home CSR that I just talked to said no more home networks now that beta is over.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

scglowic said:


> I am on the phone right now with a csr and he is trying to sell me a new coax networking kit to use because it's faster then ethernet. $149! Some customers like me who used the beta noticed a lag in the mrv so they are trying to sell another kit! BullS!!t!


Some new coax networking kit? Have you really not seen the 100+ threads about it? 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=170910&highlight=dbstalk+exclusive


----------



## hidefman (Dec 16, 2006)

Here's an interesting CSR action. I called to flag my account u for unsupported last Sunday. Checked yesterday to make sure, and the CSR says I don't have a u flag, I have a Y flag. She said she could not change it to "u"... the computer wouldn't let her get in to change it. She also said that the "Y" would not cause a DECA order and that I should be okay to continue using my ethernet wiring setup. Last night the beta was gone from boxes, replaced by authorized. So far so good. I'm I okay with a "y" flag instead of "u"?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> The CSR was correct in this statement .. All DIY installs (regardless of how connected) are considered 'unsupported' ..
> 
> Something to consider for folks that order from Solid Signal .. But I, too, fall into this category as all of my DECAs were self-installed.


No offense to the good people at DirecTV, but I get most of the support I need from folks here at DBSTalk.com, so I'm not really disappointed. 

You do make a good point in your second paragraph.

With locals coming here "*SOON*", I plan to make some changes to my equipment. Once I do that, an installer may need to bring a SWM16. It will be interesting to know if I will be switched over to "Supported" once the professional installer comes out...

On another related topic, I tried to update some of my DirecTiVo's yesterday to take advantage of MRV in other rooms (as well as LIL once it comes), and while I got a good deal to replace my HR10-250, I didn't get as good of a deal on the other DVR as I would be able to get once LIL comes, so I decided to wait. He said that for those with MRV active on their account, my replacement for the HR10-250 that would be *SHIPPED* would either be a HR24 or an earlier model with a DECA adapter included.

Makes one wonder about the situations in which "supported" customers have something like that happen to them... would installing the DECA/receiver themself make them "unsupported"?!

~Alan


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

hidefman said:


> [...] I'm I okay with a "y" flag instead of "u"?


I would think so. If you're CAT5 and a tech is ever dispatched to your home to troubleshoot, tho, s/he may think you sold all your DECA adapters on eBay! :lol:


----------



## hidefman (Dec 16, 2006)

Steve said:


> I would think so. If you're CAT5 and a tech is ever dispatched to your home to troubleshoot, tho, s/he may think you sold all your DECA adapters on eBay! :lol:


...lol....As one who has self installed every piece of Directv equipment I have ever had, I got lots of old stuff I have never sold on ebay, so to my wife's dismay, she knows I certainly wouldn't sell the new, current stuff.....

...So the "Y" flag, in effect, tells Directv I am a supported customer of MRV?.... wonder what happens when I do place a DECA order down the road?,,,not sure if I can or should get it changed back to "u"?


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder.... I had to click the "activate" button under the "whole home" tab on DirecTV.com. 

I just assumed that because I had DECA and SWM installed the other day that it would just be activated (it wasn't).


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

The CSR who told me no more home networks tried to do an activation while we were arguing, he said I'll do it but it won't work. He said check it to see and it was not working, he said I told you so and hung up. Ten minutes later I checked again and all is well. I wish there was a way to call back the same CSR that you recently talked to. That would be helpful in many cases. I would love to say "I told you so" to that smart ---. Anyway the moral may be to ask them to try it for you. I'm good to go again.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

My account page still says it's active on my account. If I go home and it's off I'm gonna be peeved.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> My account page still says it's active on my account. If I go home and it's off I'm gonna be peeved.


Mine is activated in both places .. never lost access.


----------



## bpaulson (Jul 12, 2009)

Well the beta finally ended for me... shot off an email.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Mine is activated in both places .. never lost access.


had a receiver disconnected-ok msg flash, then was all fine from then on.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I have "U" and my account still shows active. I'll see what happens when I get home. I did unload my legacy package when I had it activated over the weekend.


----------



## marksman (Dec 23, 2006)

I am having little luck. I sent an e-mail in last week and never got a response. Got one CSR today who tried really hard and was helpful but could not get it done. They passed me on to tech support and after several times away, and working with her supervisor they decided it would not work without DECA Equipment. We came to an impasse because she simply would not believe me that there was any other way. So I abandoned that.

Then I tried my luck again, and this CSR was asking me questions like if I wanted On Demand, and what my address was, and if I had internet, and I knew we were going down the wrong path.

I attempted the twitter thing some mentioned and they told me to send an email. So I am trying the e-mail again. We shall see what happens.


----------



## Scooter22 (Jun 22, 2007)

This morning I decided to try and get them to flag my service for MRV (wired ethernet). Apparently, I did it just in time... They made me change a legacy plan over to Choice Extra before they could activate it. Supposedly, it's only $1 more than my previous plan. <shrug> Who knows, I don't pay that much attention to my bill.

Via Slingbox, it appears everything is still up and running fine.

I hate to steer the thread in the wrong direction, but I'd like to ask a question if you don't mind. Has anyone reported better trick play response with a DECA install over ethernet? The lag isn't terrible by any means, but I do notice it. Otherwise, it works absolutely perfect!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

bpaulson said:


> Well the beta finally ended for me... shot off an email.


Shot off and email to whom?

When did you activate Whole Home DVR service? If it were today or yesterday maybe it hasn't been complete in the system yet.

I activated mine on the 13th and it's still working (called home to check :grin.

Mike


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

It all seems like I am a different scenario then most here. I called yesterday, said I would like to activate MRV on my account but don't need the truck roll, I have all the equipment. He's like 'cool, I'll get right on that, I have done a few of those today' he then proceeded and couldn't get to one window and "activate" it. He said he talked to his supervisor and will expedite this order in the next 24 to 48 hours.

But I think I will be calling soon and seeing what I can do. I think this time I will tell them I have DECA and not just my home network so they understand that I don't need the truck roll.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Scooter22 said:


> I hate to steer the thread in the wrong direction, but I'd like to ask a question if you don't mind. Has anyone reported better trick play response with a DECA install over ethernet? The lag isn't terrible by any means, but I do notice it. Otherwise, it works absolutely perfect!


Trcik play, for me, is better over DECA. In fact, other than the delay when playing, there is hardly any noticable difference between local and MRV. That could not be said prior to my DECA install.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

Mine was cut off with the Beta ending message and I was NOT in the Beta! My MRV was installed on Monday, and I never did the Beta. I called DTV and they connected me back up.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

If you've read this far without luck head over to Doug's second post about this issue. Try that, I have, will report back if I have success.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> Trcik play, for me, is better over DECA. In fact, other than the delay when playing, there is hardly any noticable difference between local and MRV. That could not be said prior to my DECA install.


What were you using before DECA? Hardwired gigabit? Wireless? Combo?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

David MacLeod said:


> had a receiver disconnected-ok msg flash, then was all fine from then on.


perhaps "never" is too strong .. I wasn't watching TV when it occurred. It was active just fine when I looked about an hour after the event.


----------



## tekie99 (Sep 14, 2006)

this is rather annoying... had a truck roll yesterday for install of deca.. everything works perfect.. then today, beta ends and no MRV.. look online and I dont have Whole Home DVR enabled and cant do it myself.. I call and they cant do it either.. this makes zero sense to me..


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

tekie99 said:


> this is rather annoying... had a truck roll yesterday for install of deca.. everything works perfect.. then today, beta ends and no MRV.. look online and I dont have Whole Home DVR enabled and cant do it myself.. I call and they cant do it either.. this makes zero sense to me..


Did you try a "refresh services"? If you haven't, you can try at "help", "tools", "refresh".


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

Rants about Beta MRV going away without notice :bang


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Steve said:


> Did you try a "refresh services"? If you haven't, you can try at "help", "tools", "refresh".


That'd only work if the tech called back into DirecTV and had the service activated though, right? In my case, the tech said I'd have to do that later, because it hadn't been rolled out everywhere yet (this was after the nationally live date.) But he was very clear that it was my responsibility to call DirecTV and finish it up. When he left, it would only work opted into the beta. I'll see how things go when I get home...


----------



## Sander (Jun 3, 2007)

Spanky_Partain said:


> The Beta MRV is suppose to be over today.
> 
> Does it still work for you?


Yep, got the message this pm while viewing a program via MRV. Suddenly, I was back to local program and the message came up that the beta was over and to call DirecTV.

I did, and after a couple of false starts, my account was activated. Apparently, even though MRV/SWiM install was Tuesday, the $3.00 charge did not go into effect until today. All the rep had to do was activate my account and I was back in operation. Took all of 5 min.


----------



## tekie99 (Sep 14, 2006)

Steve said:


> Did you try a "refresh services"? If you haven't, you can try at "help", "tools", "refresh".


did a refresh but the problem is the Whole Home DVR option is greyed out on my account and states "call to activate" and the CSR's have the same issue, it's greyed out. They now saw they have no idea what is wrong, and to wait another 24 hours..

Doing a quick search I have the Choice Xtra + HD DVR package... I see some other people actually had to change programming packages to get this to work, is that right?? Why should my programming have to change to add this package and if so, why was I not informed when I placed an order for the DECA equipment I would have to change packages?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> That'd only work if the tech called back into DirecTV and had the service activated though, right? In my case, the tech said I'd have to do that later, because it hadn't been rolled out everywhere yet (this was after the nationally live date.) But he was very clear that it was my responsibility to call DirecTV and finish it up. When he left, it would only work opted into the beta. I'll see how things go when I get home...


You might be able to check that now, under "my account", "services", "whole home DVR". Should show you whether or not you've been activated. If not, click the "subscribe" button. After that, wouldn't hurt to do a "refresh services". Hopefully when you get home, all will be well.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

tekie99 said:


> did a refresh but the problem is the Whole Home DVR option is greyed out on my account and states "call to activate" and the CSR's have the same issue, it's greyed out. They now saw they have no idea what is wrong, and to wait another 24 hours..


Ahhh. Sorry about that. I was in that state for a couple of days after my Saturday DECA install. By Monday or Tuesday, IIRC, the "subscribe" button appeared. I actually clicked it last night, figuring I might get cut off today if I didn't.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Steve said:


> You might be able to check that now, under "my account", "services", "whole home DVR". Should show you whether or not you've been activated. If not, click the "subscribe" button. After that, wouldn't hurt to do a "refresh services". Hopefully when you get home, all will be well.


After the tech left, even the next day, it still said not eligible. Was thinking that this might happen with others as well. After I called DirecTV it showed activated, but I forgot to actually opt-out.


----------



## dkraft (Aug 31, 2007)

ON phone now trying to get turned back on. No deca. CSR acts like he is really trying hard, keeps putting me on hold. He says he is wondering why "it" is not doing what he wants. This is going to end badly for me


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> After the tech left, even the next day, it still said not eligible. Was thinking that this might happen with others as well. After I called DirecTV it showed activated, but I forgot to actually opt-out.


I never opted-out. When I finally activated from the web site, the "beta" menu option disappeared on the receivers before I had a chance. Happily, I didn't need to.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

dkraft said:


> ON phone now trying to get turned back on. No deca. CSR acts like he is really trying hard, keeps putting me on hold. He says he is wondering why "it" is not doing what he wants. This is going to end badly for me


The preferred method is now by email. Doug posted the instructions at the top in the sticky section today. Try that, and I bet you will have better luck. The instructions are in the same place where he had the phone in instructions. They have been replaced at DirecTV's request with email instructions that several have had success with.

Also if you have the legacy programming package TC+ HD-DVR, there are more problems and you will have to change programming packages (at least temporarily), as there is a bad bug with that legacy package and MRV activation if you aren't DECA. (that is, using your own home network for MRV)


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

The installers left a little before noon today with a mostly successful install with my help. . . but a little after two, I got a disconnect notice from the bedroom HR I was watching through DECA on the new HR24.

Took a few minutes to see if it was a network problem and the HR24 could only see the HR20 sitting beside it. I had done the DECA installations on the three HRs in the bedroom and they were the ones gone.

As I dialed DTV on the phone I checked online and saw the Whole Home activated. . . so I refreshed services and within 4 or 5 minutes those three re-appeared.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Of course I didn't call in to have MRV officially activated until after beta died in the early afternoon today. Don't fix what isn't broken, even if you know in advance the exact day it will break. :grin:

I hadn't seen Doug's new thread recommending we now email to get set up - it might not even existed yet because I used the instructions off the old thread - and so I called in to get switched. I got Jamie, a sweet CSR with a nice Southern accent. She quickly understood and worked through Doug's instructions but for some reason, my account wouldn't activate. She went to some internal notes from other CSRs who had switched people over from beta and tried a trick or two. Nada.

Jamie then put me on hold to work with others on my situation. She came back a few minutes later and told me everyone in the call center had said it was impossible, that I needed to pay $99 and get a SWiM/DECA setup to get MRV. Jamie thought not. Maybe it was the notes on her screen from others who'd done this. Maybe it was the authority of Doug's post. Maybe it was because I said many here had successfully made this switch. Maybe it was because Jamie had a beta MRV system at home. Who knows? For whatever reason, Jamie stuck with it, trying different things until _BINGO!_, Multi-room returned to the System Setup menu. Along the way, Jamie had joked TPTB should make her a trainer if she figured this out. At the end of the phone call, she gave herself the promotion and proudly announced she was going to show the other folks in the call center how to do this.

Thank you, Jamie. You did a heck of a job for me. :up:


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Went to use the HR20 in my office around noon and got hit with the message that MRV beta was over. Same message on the HR20 in my living room. 

Right now I'm being charged $5.99 per month per DVR on my account. Only 3 of the 5 are in use at the moment. So, my plan is to drop 2 of those DVR fees and add $3 per month MRV fee. 

Can't do that online though. Says I'm "not elligible" for MRV.


----------



## TexasJames (Oct 22, 2006)

hasan said:


> The preferred method is now by email. Doug posted the instructions at the top in the sticky section today. Try that, and I bet you will have better luck. The instructions are in the same place where he had the phone in instructions. They have been replaced at DirecTV's request with email instructions that several have had success with.
> 
> Also if you have the legacy programming package TC+ HD-DVR, there are more problems and you will have to change programming packages (at least temporarily), as there is a bad bug with that legacy package and MRV activation if you aren't DECA. (that is, using your own home network for MRV)


I need to buy a lotto ticket -- feeling incredibly lucky. Came home to the MRV Beta over message.  Tried to add Whole Home via the DTV website and was told I needed to call customer support. Called and got a tech named Josh (I think). Explained I lost MRV and wanted to add Whole Home. He checked my equipment on the account (HR20-700s) and said I was good. Told me the price was $3/mo. Said I would be "unsupported". Said it would take 10-15 minutes for the feature to take effect, but I was good to go. While waiting I read more threads here and saw several comments about the package issue. Figured I was hosed because I also have TC+ with Locals. Checked the system about 15 minutes after I called. I have MRV again!


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Mine worked this morning, but I'll have to wait until I get home to see if it's still online.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> That'd only work if the tech called back into DirecTV and had the service activated though, right? In my case, the tech said I'd have to do that later, because it hadn't been rolled out everywhere yet (this was after the nationally live date.) But he was very clear that it was my responsibility to call DirecTV and finish it up. When he left, it would only work opted into the beta. I'll see how things go when I get home...


Same experience I had. He left. I called and activated, and my receivers showed "authorized" as soon as I got to them.
All's well errrrrrh make that GREAT


----------



## kjnorman (Jul 5, 2007)

I lost mine which was annoying as the video connection from one of my DVRs fell out and I was relying on the MRV to view its recordings as I couldn't be bother to dismantle my media cabinet to get the cable back in.

Anyway I had to call to activate it over ethernet which they did. I asked if I would now be able to schedule recordings on one of my HR2x from my other HR2x (as before in the past you could not). The rep looked this up and said that I could. Later I tried it and I could not. I think he was confused as it seams that you still can not schedule recordings on another DVR from a DVR.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> Also cut off a few minutes ago.
> 
> I'm definitely going to activate, just haven't decided on "supported" or "unsupported" yet. Am leaning to supported.
> 
> ...


You'd be getting a bargain with all of your receivers.

- Merg


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

My MRV was ended gracefully. Earlier today, on the MRV client (H21) a message notified me that the MRV server had been disconnected, and later, when I called up the guide on the former client, I got a screen message that the MRV beta had ended. On the server (HR20), there was also such a message displayed. Bye bye MRV.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Mine is still active. Went via Twitter.


----------



## hiltsy855 (Jul 31, 2006)

MRV is gone. I will not pay $3/month extra in addition to the DVR fee. MRV - it was fun, thanks for the memories, bye bye.


----------



## Valve1138 (Apr 26, 2008)

Got the message last night that the beta was over. Oh well, only used once to see what the deal was.


----------

